
Google talking to NYT about something... - buluzhai
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090511/google-talking-to-new-york-times-washington-post-about-something/
======
amr
It is hard for me to feel bad for newspapers when they have been slow to adapt
to the changing world around them. NYT & WP have had plenty of time to come up
with a better business model. Instead, they spent their time building useless
registration systems to trap users without adding any real value to their user
experience.

~~~
griftah
There are two business models for content: paid content and advertising. Both
were tested. What else should they do?

~~~
sketerpot
Last time I checked, the NYT registration system didn't actually charge you
anything -- it just added a hoop you had to jump through to see their content.

